# making a fence conform with the land



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are building the fence stick by stick you can choose whether you want the top edge to match the ground contour with each picket the same length, or have the top edge go straight between any two fence posts where you cut the bottoms of the pickets to match the ground.

Prefab fence panels may or may not have enough trapezoidal give to fit over irregular ground. It does not look good to tilt the entire panel so it remains perfectly rectangular.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I would not go with premade panels - it won't come out looking right, IMO. I would install metal posts each with the same height above the given ground location. Then run the stringers post to post, and attach the face boards to the stringers with equal spacing under the board (I usually just lay a piece of 2x4 down, rest the board on it and screw it in place) - allowing the fence to follow the coutour of the ground.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I buy longer fence face boards than I need, then sit one end very near the ground, but leave the top rough. Then at the end, run across all of them with a circuluar saw to make one clean smooth line?


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

denemante said:


> Can I buy longer fence face boards than I need, then sit one end very near the ground, but leave the top rough. Then at the end, run across all of them with a circuluar saw to make one clean smooth line?


This is exactly what I would do (or have someone do!). Since you stated that the location drops approximate 3' in some places, I'd definately buy longer fence panels. I'd also build an 8' fence instead of a 6' one to make up for the 3' you'll be losing. It might look strange having only a 3' high fence in some places.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm finally green light on this project.


How close to the ground is recommended for the bottom on the fence face pieces (it's a privacy fence and they'll be 1"x6"). Someone recommended a 2x4 spacer while I install. I'd guess sitting them on the ground would rot them. But too high and kids, toys and dogs might eventually work their way under. I do plan to lay pine straw on the front side which would cover the gap.
The land is a little irregular. If I match it precisely, the middle might dip a good bit. Then if I cut off a straight(ish) line across the top - I'd have to work with that low point as the hightest point. I might then be chopping off a foot or more on either end. So is my only choice to get 8 footers for the "dips" thus allowing me to do a final trim that is mostly level?


----------

